# What did you do this weekend?



## Kafka

I hope everyone is enjoying this long weekend, hopefully with long walks and play time with your dogs.
Kafka had fun at the beach today.
I love this first pic (so much focus her tongue is sticking out a bit hihi)


----------



## pippylongstocking

Gorgeous. First pic is my favourite too. She looks very happy. Lucky lucky girl.


----------



## Ksana

Checking out new places, searching for birds, and then catching ticks on our clothes and bodies...before and during driving; ten hours later we are still on ticks alert. Did you know that ticks survive hot water machine wash and hot shower/ hair shampoo?


----------



## tknafox2

OH DON'T Tell Me That!!!!!!
Twice after returning now from our Training sessions we have had Ticks! Friday I 'm sure they were on my pant legs!! Laid down for a snooze with a little throw and awoke to a tick scampering down my neck from my hair, and then onto my arm where it bit me good. I got it off before it embedded, but I have been totally traumatized. I am having night mares, and I wake up feeling the creepy crawly thing on me several times at night. but it is not limited to night. I have taken two off Fergy... neither one embedded. thank goodness.
I bought a "Tick Twister" yesterday, just in case, and I am keeping it in my 1 st aid kit. 
I made everyone in the house strip down to wash the clothes and spent hours vacuuming where we might have been. 
Then checked the lint trap for any sigh of the horrible things. YUCK!!!


----------



## tknafox2

Off The Tick Subject.... We had a great Quiet weekend. Our Grand son Had his Anniversary "Birthday" He was 24 yrs. on May 24 th. had a special celebration for him.. good friends, Pizza's, Champagne, and some nice wine. The Dog's were very well behaved, and Got lots of love from the guests. 
Other than that... Just counting our blessings and sending the Universe Gratitude.


----------



## harrigab

we went away in caravan for the weekend over onto the west coast of Lake District, had a walk up to Wasdale Head on saturday


----------



## Vizsladad

harrigab said:


> we went away in caravan for the weekend over onto the west coast of Lake District, had a walk up to Wasdale Head on saturday


 That is some nice territory, Looks like you and yours had a great time.


----------



## daul77

Went fishing and trail hiking. Hit the beach and spoted a V. The owner was nice and the dogs played and ran in the surf. Hit some more trails and spent the evening relaxing on the deck. 
Great day and no ticks were a plus


----------



## R E McCraith

Seed drilled the sun flowers at the pond farm for our dove field - about 2 weeks late - but been 2 wet - the doves in the back yard r on their 3rd setting - looks good 4 this fall !!!!!!!!!! PIKE thinks so LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jallen2014

We took our Boy Bo to Norris Lake Tn. Where he can swim & swim all he wants. In addition the girls put him on the 3-man Tube & he enjoyed tubbing (as a slow pace) what a beautiful place in Tennessee.


----------



## R E McCraith

Counted the doves on the wires on my road on the way 2 town - there are hundreds of them - YEA !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

we've been away on holiday in the caravan for 12 days, on 2nd day I saw some guys on a pigeon shoot, me and Ruby did some picking up for them, she found 4, (most had already been picked), not bad considering she's never been on pigeons before


----------



## Ozkar

We did what we do almost every day. Went hunting! 8)


----------



## emilycn

Lua got a Happy 14-month Birthday backpack at the REI sale! We took it on a hike, and although it was empty, she was a champ with it---it didn't faze her on the trail at all.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Day at the farm on Sunday! Got some tired V's this afternoon. :


----------



## einspänner

NAVHDA training day yesterday in a million degree temps give or take a thousand. Scout's first time with pigeons in launchers and she had a really difficult time scenting them, which surprised me. She's steady to flush though! 

She also got to do a couple pheasant tracks, some duck retrieves, and snuck some kisses on unsuspecting boys. We spent the remainder of the day napping and pulling off a couple hundred sand burrs. I now know why you like those smooth coats so much!


----------



## texasred

While pigeons stink, I believe they smell different than game birds. She just may not have recognized the smell as something you would be hunting.
Some of my dogs don't point pigeons with the same intensity as they do game birds. 

It does sound like you and Scout had a wonderful day.


----------



## tknafox2

Well unfortunately I didn't get any pictures... mainly because I was too busy! But we sure had a great time!
With hunting season just around the corner, My hubby decided we should go out and see if Fergy remembered how to hunt birds...
Pppffff! He was spot on ! 
It was a perfect day, Warm, but the alfalfa field we were in was wet, so we all stayed cool. He found and pointed all five of our birds, and retrieve the 3 that got shot like a pro... made us all proud.
The funniest thing was... since we were all wet, including him from running and jumping through the field, while he was standing at point, on one of the birds, I noticed he was steaming! 

Now if we could just shoot, as well as he can point!!


----------



## einspänner

Scout and I went out to our NAVHDA chapter's hunt test this weekend to help out and support all the handlers and dogs. I was tasked with picking up the judges from the airport since I live the closest to it, as well as planting birds. That finally helped me get over feeling like an outsider. Scout got all the love she could dream of and then some as well as lots of running time in the fields after the tests ended each day. We need vizslas down here though! She was the sole representative of Hungary's pointers.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - Fri off 2 set a new blind at the pond farm - PIKE did not help - just got muddy - Sat a UFTA trial - PIKE did get a 142 - not close 2 the top 3 - Sat afternoon - the Chilli scramble at the CC - we did not play - I got some great Chilli - up the hill from the club 4 a dinner at a friends home - PIKE gets 2 terroize their 2 terriers - watch the UK - Ten game - please help us !!!!! Sunday = PIKE gets a big run the morning - after that - off 2 church as always - PIKE does not come - 4 some reason the minister does not let the deVil in the front door - LOL


----------



## Ksana

We already have snow on the ground and it is very cold. So we proceeded on competing and getting a new Rally Obedience Novice (RN) title for our Vizsla boy. We were both able to relax and have fun which resulted in 97 out of 100 score in his third leg and both of us being happy.


----------



## texasred

Duck hunted.


----------



## harrigab

we were out on pheasant and partridge on wednesday, was supposed to be out on the grouse friday, alas a bad knee for me prevented that, but managed to get out on pheasants and woodcock on saturday


----------



## Darcy1311

I spent 55th birthday on Whitby beach with my head in the sand...


----------



## Duke_of_Birds

We took Duke out for his first sniff of quail. What a great day, and so absolutely incredible the natural instinct of this breed.


----------



## trevor1000

Took the boy for a grouse hunt
It was a snowy type of a day, so it wasn't a great scent day.
Didn't see any birds but he was pretty happy to get the outdoors in his nose.
He played hard, and doesn’t seem to mind the heated seats.


----------



## R E McCraith

Trev - PIKE like yours - a day in the field is great - feathers in the mouth is BIG + - but on the ride home - 30min or 16hrs - PIKE's eyes close and he dreams of the next day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

REM This is one of my favorite pictures of a tired dog. Not one of my dogs, but its Lucy's brother. He crashed in the field right after the hunt.


----------



## hobbsy1010

I love hunting/shooting in the UK.

My dog doesn't have to go out dressed as a 'Belisha Beacon'!!

No 'Hi Glow' collars or jackets, No 'Sat Nav', No Shock (E) just nice and simple.

Just my preference :

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith

Hob - PIKE & I went from AKC hunt & field trials 2 UFTA trials - it is just PIKE Me and a long gun I get 2 SHOOT - simple - but PURE !


----------



## Chaos911

Last week of college football games for us. Didn't make playoffs but time for other fun activities 😀 The lab named Moose (female) wore refs shirt. Blaze wore college colors scarf. Theo rested on sidelines 😜 time to get ready for TURKEY DAY!!!


----------



## Ksana

Blood scent tracking practice for the very first time...


----------



## texasred

Had a surprise birthday party for my mother, attended by close family.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Stood up RBD on a hike and instead ran Khaleesi to three placements in three runs, then went home and played with puppies. Next Sunday RBD?

Sorry, no pictures or videos that aren't branded so I can't share them, but if you search a bit or someone else posts a link I think that's ok.

Ken


----------



## texasred

Ken
You must be trying to torture me.
We both know I'm infatuated with that dog.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> Had a surprise birthday party for my mother, attended by close family.


That is an impressive gathering. But all of the close family aren't in the picture. At least I couldn't see the pups. <G>

Bob


----------



## texasred

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a surprise birthday party for my mother, attended by close family.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an *impressive gathering*. But all of the close family aren't in the picture. At least I couldn't see the pups. <G>
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

We were missing a few. It was only my mother, brothers and sisters along with their spouse, our kids with their spouses, and grandkids.


----------



## R E McCraith

Sat night dinner at my sons home - turn my back 4 10 secs !!!! PIKE is on the tramboline with the 3 rug rats - he LOVED it !!!!!


----------



## harrigab

we went over to the west coast of lake district, on our saturday morning walk me Ruby and Elvis got caught out by the high tide that had flooded the road under the viaduct. Luckily it was only 3 feet deep so we managed to wade through it, scary scenario though.


----------



## toadnmeme

R said:


> Sat night dinner at my sons home - turn my back 4 10 secs !!!! PIKE is on the tramboline with the 3 rug rats - he LOVED it !!!!!


Our dogs LOVE to get on the trampoline with my kids. Sometimes when they jump at night the older one scares them because they don't hear him sneak up and then jump up there with them. They call him ghost puppy. Lol.


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Sat night dinner at my sons home - turn my back 4 10 secs !!!! PIKE is on the tramboline with the 3 rug rats - he LOVED it !!!!!


could even use trampo as a "whoa barrel" Ron...


----------



## R E McCraith

great pic Har - PIKE is only off lead with children that KNOW - the command WHOA & the hand signal that goes along with it - it WORKS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

WillowyndRanch said:


> Stood up RBD on a hike and instead ran Khaleesi to three placements in three runs, then went home and played with puppies. Next Sunday RBD?
> 
> Sorry, no pictures or videos that aren't branded so I can't share them, but if you search a bit or someone else posts a link I think that's ok.
> 
> Ken





> Ken
> You must be trying to torture me.
> We both know I'm infatuated with that dog.


Here she is with her ribbons.
WillowyndAndKtia'sMotherOfDragons (Khaleesi)


----------



## WillowyndRanch

TR - can you believe a guy decided not to get her because she had a tiny spot of white on her chest? She's taken six placements in seven stakes. (she outran the course on the seventh). Glad he made that mistake - we're loving it!


----------



## texasred

I bet he is kicking himself now. You are one lucky man to have her.


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> great pic Har - PIKE is only off lead with children that KNOW - the command WHOA & the hand signal that goes along with it - it WORKS !!!!!!!!!


been trying to teach it to my youngest R,,,as you can see, he doesn't listen haha!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0D6Amfd1R8


----------



## tknafox2

OH... SO Glad you asked ;D

We took a road trip to Chico Calif. in the RV , With my 87 yr Old Mom, To watch my eldest Grandson Graduate from Cal State Chico... ;D ;D
So Proud, It is a miracle he is alive, much less walking in Graduation. A year ago August he fell from a 3 story roof and broke his pelvis in half.
He convalesced at home, and did a lot of work online, and finished his last semester at San Diego St. He sustained no other injury in the fall and is literally a walking miracle.


----------



## texasred

TKN your family must feel blessed to enjoy that special day.
Someone must be watching over him.


----------



## tknafox2

Thank you TR... Yes, There must be a great deal more to his life ahead... 

Must say your big Birthday bash was after my own heart too... Almost every one in my family is a May baby, including me...
A Very Happy Birthday to your Mama!!
OH and ... What a GREAT looking cake... I LOVE cake!!!


----------



## CrazyCash

Tknafox - what a great weekend!! Congrats to your Grandson! You drove right by me to get to Chico, if I had known - I would have sent the crazies out to say hello.


----------



## tknafox2

If I had known I would have stopped off to see your Crazy beasts, and added one to the MIX!!!


----------

